# Fullness!



## 14407 (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone feel realllllly full after eating a small meal. It drives me crazy! I eat like a cup of cereal in the morning or two waffles and I am full until about 4 o'clock in the evening. Do any medications help?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Just noticed your post and yes at times I have a fullness problem. But sometimes I can stuff myself and never feel full. The hot weather makes me less hungry and feeling full, but I am drinking more fluids and eating more popsicles. Anyhow I feel better eating small meals more often. Have not used any meds or heard of any meds for fullness. Char


----------

